# What's the best way to fix these baseboard damages



## Jason_ (Mar 18, 2017)

What's the best way to fix these baseboard damages?

Image #1 and #2 are two separate edges and image #3, 4, 5, and 6 are of the same corner.

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I would use Bondo or other similar auto body filler..


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Puppy?

Those look relatively superficial.

Any wood filler should get them back to near perfect.

Sand the paint from an area bigger than the wear, then use a filler to overfill the area a bit, let it dry well, shape it with a sander / rasp / or other shaping tool, then final sand, and repaint.


ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd replace them with real wood. It doesn't look like much there. 

MDF will always keep falling apart.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You can get clear plastic protector strips for sheetrock corners at the home centers. After you get it fixed up I would cut short ones for your baseboard corners only.


----------



## rander101 (Feb 10, 2015)

A epoxy wood repair product would be a better solution than Bondo or regular wood filler. I've used the Abatron WoodEpoxy on a number of projects similar to your problem with good results. The Abatron kits are a little large and expensive for the size of your job.
http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...estorationmaintenance/woodrestorationkit.html

J.B. Weld makes a epoxy wood repair kit which is smaller and less expensive and should be available locally.
https://www.jbweld.com/products/premium-epoxy-putty-kit


----------



## Jason_ (Mar 18, 2017)

I want to thank everyone who replied. Your replies have been tremendously helpful.

I'm about 2 rounds of filling/sanding in and here's what the baseboard looks like. I think I have another round or two to go. I'll post the finished pictures.


----------



## Jason_ (Mar 18, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Puppy?


How'd you guess? :biggrin2: Been there? :wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Jason_ said:


> How'd you guess? :biggrin2: Been there? :wink2:


FUR sure! :devil3:

They can be most annoying, but with proper training, and patience they are the best companion one can ask for.

That repair is looking good, Glad to have been useful in your endeavor to repair it.


ED


----------

